# Regrouting quarry tile



## DBailey (Jan 15, 2014)

The owner wants us to grout over existing quarry tile where 25% of the joints have been eroded by kitchen grease. What methods and products should be used to ensure that the new grout will stay? (Building currently unoccupied).


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

This is one to pass on.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Goooooood luck with that one. I wouldn't even bid...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

First you should charge for this project a couple dollars a sqft less that tearout and replace. Why because that is his other option. 
Second there is a bit of equipment you need to do this project. 

1. Degrease the tile, you will want to use a powerful cleaner and rinse and extract with High pressure hot water system. Hotsy makes a good one for about $3500
2 grind all grout joints. I use a dustless tuck point type saw. Alpha makes a decent saw the "ecocuter" for around $250
3 Grout with spectralock 2000. Make sure you know how to handle potlife vs production so you dont have any cooking off.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Company I worked for did this all the time, yeah the grease eats the epoxy grout, it's kind of a maintenance issue where periodically would be regrouted , health department usually will mark it on an inspection. Charimon is pretty accurate. We made our own grout, bought it by the 5 gallon jug (A) quart cans (b) then sand and colorant, just enough black, cause ya gotta clean it up.
We used propane tank with roof torch sometimes to dry area, I'm not condoning anyone else to use. Just depends on if you feel like getting into that type of work, or do the job to make sure you never want to do it again. Figure hours you think it will take what you should make an hour then add a few.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

DB,
For at least $3750 you can get setup properly. How much are you getting paid?


----------

